# Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt



## Freelander (26. August 2009)

Hi Leute,Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Kleinboot wo man mit zwei bis drei Mann drauf Platz hat zum Anglen.Ich möchte gelegtlich nur im Küstennahenbereich und  nicht Offshore fischen.Ich habe jetzt ein Angebot für eine Quick Fish 410 gefunden.Meine Frage hat einer von Euch so ein Boot auf der Ostsee in Gebrauch und kann mir was zu den Fahreigenschaften auf der Ostsee sagen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

Moin Freelander!

Ich habe das 500Fish und kann nur positives berichten. #6
Qualität und Eigenschaften sind dem Preis angemessen.

Aber hattest Du nicht schon ein Boot in der Größe?


----------



## Freelander (26. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

Hi,ich hatte mal ein terhi 405 fun wo die bordwand für mich zu niedrig war.jetzt könnte ich eine fish 410 bekommen wo die bordwand viel höher ist und ich würde gerne wissen wie sich die quick beim fahren verhält.die quali soll ja recht gut sein obwohl die boote aus polnischer herstellung sind,aber die polenwerft scheint ja anständige arbeit abzuliefern.ich hatte da immer bedenken,aber manchmal kommt man am preis einfach nicht vorbei.....


----------



## HD4ever (26. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

womit willst du das motorisieren ? 
denke davon sind die Fahreigenschaften nicht ganz unabhängig ...

hab mir nen *paar Bilder* angesehen - scheint doch sehr gut brauchbar zu sein
Kat. C / bis 20 PS motorisierbar 
denke damit könnte man seine Freude haben, auch an der Küste !


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

Welches Boot in einer bezahlbaren Preisklasse kommt denn nicht aus Polen?! 
Die Ding sind schon okay, wenn die Rumpfform ähnlich des 500 ist, dann läuft es 
gut durch die Wellen, braucht aber einen vernünftigen Motor.

Meins würde ich z.B. nicht mit einem 30er fahren wollen...


----------



## Freelander (26. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

Hi,
Motorisierung was geht oder eher was dafür max. zugelassen ist.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

Nene die maximale Zulassung reicht. Beim 410er sind das 
glaube ich 20 Ponnys, die sollten es dann auch gerne sein. 

Toll an den Fish Modellen ist, das sie selbstlenzend sind. 
M.e. nicht selbstverständlich in der 4 Meter Klasse?!


----------



## Freelander (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

halloich habe vor das boot ständig zu trailern,wie stabil ist der rumpf?ich habe eine bugrolle und zwei heckrollen am trailer,also liegt das gewicht hauptsächlich hinten auf den beiden heckrollen,wäre das schädlich für den gfk rumpf?sollte ich lieber anstelle der bugrollen die slipschienen verwenden da wäre die auflagefläche größer? wie macht ihr das?


----------



## HD4ever (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

du mußt du deinen Trailer halt an das neue Boot etwas anpassen ...
Boot sollte schon komplett auf den Rollen aufliegen - hinten dann evtl zusätzlich 2 Stützen zum hochdrehen mit Gummiprofil zum abstützen und evtl Rollen damit das Boot beim ein- und ausslippen nicht zur Seite wegkippen kann


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

Ein Boot sollte immer auf dem Kiel aufliegen. Der Rest ist nur zum stützen da. Also Kielrollen anbauen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

so,






Sollte das 410er ebenfalls so einen Knickkiel wie das 500er haben, 
dann brauchst Du auf jeden Fall hinten kurbelbare Stützen, da es im 
hinteren drittel sonst nur auf den Seitenrollen liegen würde!


----------



## Freelander (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

ok danke, da reicht meine eine bugrolle wohl nicht aus,ich hoffe bloß für die überführung 50 km reicht das wenigstens aus.muß ich halt vorsichtiger fahren.


----------



## Freelander (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

ich habe den brenderup trailer 500kg sieht so aus wie der easyline 450 mit den rollen,meint ihr das haut hin für den rumpf einer quick410?
http://www.dreier-boote.de/pages/produktkatalog/bootstrailer.php


----------



## HD4ever (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

der Trailer haut bestimmt hin !
kleinere Anpassungen an das Boot muß man beim Trailer immer machen wenn man da ein neues draufpackt ....


----------



## Freelander (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

meine befürchtung ist bloß das die beiden heckrollen voll ins boot drücken und vlt. der rumpf beschädigt wird.


----------



## HD4ever (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

kommt auf die Rollen drauf an ;-)
normal passiert das nicht - aber dafür mußt du dann ja noch 2 Stützen mit Gummiprofil anschrauben !
die Heckrollen dienen nur zum slippen , beim Transport soll das Boot auf den Kielrollen liegen und dann setlich abgestützt werden


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

Hat das 410er denn so einen Knickkiel oder net?


----------



## Freelander (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hat das 410er denn so einen Knickkiel oder net?


 
 weiß ich noch nicht,schau mir das boot heute abend erst an.


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

Die Überführung wird wohl gehen.
Ansonsten schau dir Kais Trailer an. Der ist sicher optimal für so ein Boot. Hinten sieht es nach ner Wippe aus - ist das so, Kai?
Mit dem Trailer kurbelst du dir keinen Wolf, selbst wenn die Naben nicht im Wasser sind.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

Jepp ist eine #6 

auf dem Bild war der Wasserstand der Ostsee nur so extrem niedrig das ich den Trailer wirklich mal bis übers "Gummi" rein fahren musste. Normalerweise werden die Felgen bei mir nicht nass.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*



Freelander schrieb:


> weiß ich noch nicht,schau mir das boot heute abend erst an.



Na dann berichte mal. 
Die QS Boote sind keine weichen Schalen, die haben schon "Kern".

Wenn da kein Motor dran hängt und Du vielleicht auf jeder Seite ein Holzbrett zwischen Rolle und Rumpf klemmst (Druckverteilung) passt dat m.e. schon.


----------



## Freelander (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

doch motor hängt auch dran,weil ich den auch brauche....will ja nicht rudern grgrgr mein bruder kommt vlt. noch auf den gedanken wasserski laufen zu wollen grgrgr,aber das geht mit 20 ponnys ja sowieso nicht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

Wenn das Sonnencrememodel hinten dran hängt 
könnte sogar mein Quirl seine Probleme bekommen


----------



## Freelander (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wenn das Sonnencrememodel hinten dran hängt
> könnte sogar mein Quirl seine Probleme bekommen


 
hehe das ist aber nicht nett....


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

Dennis weiß wie das gemeint ist


----------



## Freelander (28. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na dann berichte mal.
> Die QS Boote sind keine weichen Schalen, die haben schon &quot;Kern&quot;.
> 
> Wenn da kein Motor dran hängt und Du vielleicht auf jeder Seite ein Holzbrett zwischen Rolle und Rumpf klemmst (Druckverteilung) passt dat m.e. schon.


 
so habe mir den pott mal angeschaut,hat ebenfalls einen knickkiel.macht einen ordentlichen eindruck und probefahrt konnten wir auch machen.jetzt kommt es eigentlich nur noch drauf an ob wir uns einigen können.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

Na das werdet Ihr wohl hinbekommen #6


----------



## Freelander (28. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

So der Dampfer ist Zuhause,hat einer einen Tipp wo ich die Drehstützen  für den Trailer herbekomme,habe noch keine Zeit gehabt zu suchen.Morgen werde ich mal den Rumpf von den restlichen Algen befreien und dann geht bald der Feinschliff los....#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

Zeig mal


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wenn das Sonnencrememodel hinten dran hängt
> könnte sogar mein Quirl seine Probleme bekommen



Du alte Radde!!! Warte, bis ich Dich treffe!!!! So ne Frechheit!!!!!:r


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

:q :q :q :q Okay okay Dennis, bevor ich das nächste Mal in den Hafen 
fliegen gebe ich einen aus 

@ Freelander

schau mal bei www.boatbase.de da gibt es alles was Du brauchst.


----------



## Freelander (30. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

@ Freelander

schau mal bei www.boatbase.de da gibt es alles was Du brauchst.[/QUOTE]


Sehr guter Tipp danke schön dafür.#h#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

Sieht schick aus #6


----------



## Freelander (31. August 2009)

*AW: Dringend Info's über Quicksilver Fish 410 benötigt*

Jetzt kann es endlich wieder auf die Ostsee losgehen zum Dorsche pumpen.


----------

